

New: Distributed Open House the day after Startup School - pg
http://ycombinator.com/aoh10.html

======
pg
Sorry for the late notice. We only thought of this a few days ago. More
startups will gradually get added.

~~~
danishkhan
Awesome! Will there be some kind of transportation between some of the
startups? I recall at last years startup school there were buses between the
after parties in SF that were held at the different startups. I'm curious if
such a thing will occur for visiting the multiple startups in SF or Pal Alto
on Sunday.

~~~
pg
No, sorry, but a lot of them are close to the Caltrain:
<http://www.caltrain.com>

~~~
danishkhan
alright, cool. I live in SF so I'll probably visit some of the SF ones, but I
was just curious.

------
immad
Heyzap (564 Howard near 2nd st) is going to have Foosball table, Xbox,
probably some pizza, drinks, and a ridiculous PA system.

We will also be doing work.

Any one have other suggestions?

~~~
formless
YoYos and Frisbee Boobie Trapping.

------
b3b0p
I fly out Sunday morning. I'd kill to stick around, but changing my flight
plans will cost something like $150-$400 looking at the change / cancel
guidelines.

------
bkrausz
GazeHawk (444 Castro) will have a ping pong table (if we get enough people
we'll throw a tourney together) and we'll either grab burritos or order pizza.

Our office space isn't built out yet, which screams "office chair races".

------
ora600
Is the Open House open to startup school attendees only?

~~~
pg
No, anyone is welcome.

------
wensing
Traveling salesman solution, please?

Here's your input:
[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&#...</a>

------
Timothee
Looks like a good way to partly solve the hiring problem (or so I hear) for
the startups by bringing some likely interested/interesting people in.

pg, good use of that byproduct of Startup School!

------
elbenshira
I got in, but as a student in Austin, there's no way I can afford $500+ for a
weekend, even if it is Startup School weekend. And now there's a distributed
open house?! I'm super bummed.

~~~
il
Not to be a jerk, but I'm super bummed that people who knew they couldn't come
applied anyway, taking the spaces of people who could have come but didn't get
in.

I got accepted, so I'm not being bitter or anything, but I'm sure lots of
people who were able to come but didn't get in would have loved to have your
place.

Maybe next year admissions to Startup School could happen on a rolling basis?

~~~
wheels
I've wondered if startup school / yc applications shouldn't have a nominal fee
to offset non-serious applications – maybe $10. i.e. nothing that would put a
serious damper on folks that really wanted to apply, but enough to keep folks
from saying, "What do I have to lose, I'm only wasting the time of the folks
evaluating applications..."

~~~
catch23
I think it's a great idea, but I'm guessing pg might not want to do the work
involving billing, even if it's really easy.

~~~
wheels
Simple solution: have a charity handle the billing and generate a pass-code.
I'm sure that someone at the EFF could be persuaded to create a custom page
that would generate tens of thousands in donations per year.

(This ignores that there are a couple YC companies that can handle billing
stuff.)

------
suhail
Come by Mixpanel and we'll hook you up with a free shirt--trust me they rock!
=)

~~~
iamelgringo
I can totally vouch for the tshirts. They are by far my favorite startup
tshirt. They even got me one in XXLT since I'm 6'6".

------
il
Edit: Oops, looks like a (better) map has already been made, I missed the
link.

~~~
pg
There's one on the page:

[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&#...</a>

------
wensing
"AdGrok and 6 other startups" -- can someone expand this list?

